# I give you my service! (Watering) [OPEN]



## Wiimfiuser (May 3, 2020)

I am opening my own business where I water people's plants when available, payment is Bells or NMT, but occasionally will do it for free.

Ask on here and if I can, I'll message you.

_________
Triple System.
Triple system works when every 3 times I do a specific player they get the third time absolutely free! On special occasions ( birthdays, ac weddings, parties, etc. ), I'll water for free!

:3

Have fun!



Times 

 07:00 (AM) Until 08:00 (AM) UK Time 


 15:30 (3:30pm) Until 19:00 (7pm) UK Time


----------



## MayorBenjamin (May 3, 2020)

What sort of prices are you charging?


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 3, 2020)

Anything in NMT, but bells are 5000+.

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020

Occasionally, it's free.

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020

Lastly, I may require players to give/craft me a watering can, and I'll return it if needed.

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020


----------



## -Zora- (May 3, 2020)

I can give you 50k to water my flowers as I have a TON if you're willing


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 3, 2020)

Deal, but do you mind giving me a can to use? Also- Dodo Code? DM me it please.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 6, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mistakenolive (May 6, 2020)

Would you do 30k?


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 6, 2020)

mistakenolive said:


> Would you do 30k?


Sure! Just pm me your Dodo code.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 6, 2020)

Bump.


----------



## Bunnybea (May 6, 2020)

Pming you


----------



## Biancasbotique (May 6, 2020)

99k


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 6, 2020)

Biancasbotique said:


> 99k


Okay! Want them watered now or tomorrow?


----------



## Biancasbotique (May 6, 2020)

are u gonna be on at 5?


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 6, 2020)

Biancasbotique said:


> are u gonna be on at 5?


What time zone?

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020

Also in like half an hour my phone shuts down


----------



## MayorJessiLissy (May 6, 2020)

Hi would you water for 2NMT?


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 7, 2020)

MayorJessiLissy said:


> Hi would you water for 2NMT?


If you're available now until 8AM and after 3PM UK time then sure

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

Bump


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 12, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

Bump!

NEWS!

Today is museum day! Taking all requests for free!
You can tip if you want to but it is not necessary.
Thank you!


----------



## Holysub (May 18, 2020)

Hi, are you still available?


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

Holysub said:


> Hi, are you still available?


Yes, in fact, I am! Today is free, too.


----------



## Holysub (May 18, 2020)

Wiimfiuser said:


> Yes, in fact, I am! Today is free, too.


Sweet! I'll send you a dodo code! There is a can by the airport you can use


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

Holysub said:


> Sweet! I'll send you a dodo code! There is a can by the airport you can use


Perfect! Happy to help.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 19, 2020)

The Museum Day free watering is over.


Thank you for listening!


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 20, 2020)

Can I book you for 6:30pm today?    I pay 50k IGBs or 5tbt


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 20, 2020)

charlie_moo_ said:


> Can I book you for 6:30pm today?    I pay 50k IGBs or 5tbt


Is this UK time? I need a specified time zone so I can translate the time.


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 20, 2020)

Wiimfiuser said:


> Is this UK time? I need a specified time zone so I can translate the time.


Yes it is


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 20, 2020)

charlie_moo_ said:


> Yes it is


I'll check, cause I'm going out later.

If I cant, you can reserve a spot for tomorrow!

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020

I think I might have time, but that might be decided later- hopefully I can!


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 20, 2020)

Awesome! Dont worry about today then as iv just had a few more offers come in but I'll deffo keep you for tomo  same time if that's alright


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 20, 2020)

charlie_moo_ said:


> Awesome! Dont worry about today then as iv just had a few more offers come in but I'll deffo keep you for tomo  same time if that's alright


That's fine!

Also, you might be aware of my system if you've read the post.


Same time should be okay!


----------

